# Bitronic Reparaturservice - Erfahrungen



## facopse (23. Februar 2012)

Vor ca. 2 Wochen fing mein Samsung Galaxy S2 an zu spinnen. Es zeigte ständig an, "MTP" sei verbunden, obwohl es nicht angeschlossen war. Auch der Akku bereitete Probleme. Der Verbrauch stieg plötzlich um rund 100% und das System glaubte permanent, am Netzgerät angeschlossen zu sein.
Darum schickte ich es bei Samsung ein, welche es wiederum an die Firma "Bitronic" weitergeben.
Nachdem ich eine Woche lang nichts gehört habe, kam zu meiner Überraschung ein Kostenvoranschlag in mein Haus geflattert:
Angeblich hat die Hauptplatine einen Feuchtigkeitsschaden. Zur Reparatur müssen Display, Lautsprecher und "Rear" ausgetauscht werden. Kostenpunkt: 186,98 €

Nun.. Das Handy war vom ersten Tag an von einer Displayschutzfolie samt nahezu isolierender Schutzhülle geschützt. Es wurde bei Regen nie verwendet, Räume mit hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit wurden stets vermieden. Das Galaxy S2 kam auch sonst niemals mit Flüssigkeiten jeder Art in Berührung.
Desweiteren ergibt es technisch überhaupt keinen Sinn, einen Wasserschaden der Hauptplatine durch Ersetzen des Displays und des Lautsprechers zu beheben.
In meinen Augen ist das ein Betrügerverein, der offenbar versucht, Laien über den Tisch zu ziehen. 

Auf den Kostenvoranschlag habe ich mit Androhung rechtlicher Schritte reagiert und deutlich gemacht, dass ich als beruflicher Systemadministrator technisch affin und dem sachgerechten Umgang technischer Geräte wie Smartphones fähig bin. Auch die Sinnlosigkeit des Austausches von Display und Lautsprecher habe ich angesprochen.
Auf die Antwort warte ich gespannt.

Hat jemand ähnliche oder sogar gute Erfahrungen mit Bitronic gemacht?


----------



## wolfman1979 (29. Februar 2012)

Hi, kann leider noch nicht viel sagen ausser das ich mein Samsung Galaxy Note letzte Woche Mittwoch zu denen geschickt habe wegen eines Pixelfehlers, Akku Problemen und weil das ganze System ständig hängt und abstürzt..... gestern mal angerufen und die sagten nur das Handy ist angekommen aber noch nicht beim Techniker, dauer sagte mir die Dame 7-8 Werktage was zu verkraften ist... bin mal gespannt wann und hoffe vorallem, dass es einwandfrei wie ich es abgegeben habe zurück kommt.... leider nur viel schlechtes über die Firma in Foren gelesen was mir was Angst macht bei so einem teuren Handy...

Was aber noch ärgerlicher ist, dass man soviel Geld für was bezahlt und es nicht einmal zwei Monate lang hält...

Werde hier wieder antworten, sobald mein Note wieder da ist  (Vermisse es schon)


----------



## Herbboy (29. Februar 2012)

Auf jeden Fall sollte man da auch mal Samsung kontaktieren, dass es sicher nicht in deren INteresse sein kann, wenn eine von denen engagierte Firma einen Fall nicht seriös und fair prüft.

Wie alt ist das Handy denn? Man sollte an sich sowieso das Gerät eher zum Händler senden und ihn sich drum kümmern lassen.


----------



## Allesbutter (1. Juni 2012)

Heyho,
habe meines auch nach  über 2 Wochen zurückerhalten:
Eingeschickt wurde das Note. Hat sich auch dauernd aufgehangen usw.
EIgentlicher Grund war bzw IST!!!! ein Einschluss im Display. Kein Pixelfehler, da diese ja nur im Panel dann auftauchen, wenn das Display eingeschaltet wird. Bei mir sieht man den Einschluss ständig. 
Habe ihn bereits mit einer Lupe untersucht und festgestellt, dass er definitiv nicht an der Oberfläche liegt und somit nicht durch mich enstanden sein kann. Leider wurde das Display nicht getauscht...auch wenn im "Reperaturbericht" steht, dass die Fehler gefunden wurden und das Gerät innerhalb der Garantiezeit repariert wurde.
Habe dann bei Bitronic nochmals angerufen, die meinten es sei so durch den Qualitätscheck gegangen und sei so in Ordnung. Wenn ich möchte kann ich es nochmals einschicken. Da ich keine Lust habe nochmals 2 Wochen zu warten habe ich nachgefragt, ob man den Technicker fragen könne, ob er diesen Fehler denn überhaupt gesehen habe und er ihn als OK empfunden habe wurde nur mit Unverständis geantwortet...
Habe nun in einigen Foren viele negative Erfahrungen mit Botronic gefunden.
Habe mich nun an Samsung und an meinen Händler gewendet. Laut Samsung soll ich das Gerät nochmals an ECC-ESC schicken. Denke das werde ich auch machen...
Wie ging es bei euren Anträgen aus ???
Wurden die Fehler behoben ?
Ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten und auch die Medien informieren. Anscheinend kommen Displayfehler im Note garnicht so selten vor...

Greez


----------



## CoEAndi (18. August 2012)

ich verlinke mal meinen Abschluss mit Bitronic (diese Firma ist meines Erachtens "unfähig" und verdient den Begriff "führendes Europäisches Service Unternehmen für Computer- und Kommunikationsprodukte" zu 100% nicht )


----------

